# Fake ID



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

:? wow, smart one there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So thats what a Mississippi license looks like. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, that there is funny!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> 2 faces for the price of one! Deetdeedeeeee... :roll:
> [attachment=0:2qkgzhnr]attachment.jpg[/attachment:2qkgzhnr]


Mississippi huh? Must be his sister.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> FishGlyph said:
> 
> 
> > 2 faces for the price of one! Deetdeedeeeee... :roll:
> ...


I think you mean Stansbury. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a 2 headed creature! :lol:


----------

